
Bitcoin Cash forks, Nodes Now Operational; Miners Await First Block - gkrypt
http://www.24liveblog.com/live/1399088
======
Grangar
It seems to be dead on arrival, nodes are crashing:
[https://twitter.com/BeardDroid/status/892384578551267328](https://twitter.com/BeardDroid/status/892384578551267328)

